
DeepMind just published a mind blowing paper on general AI - midhunsezhi
https://medium.com/@thoszymkowiak/deepmind-just-published-a-mind-blowing-paper-pathnet-f72b1ed38d46#.pfu27wc4i
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13828253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13828253)
(and a bunch more with less, and even more with no comments)

Also, per the guidelines the correct thing to submit probably would have been
the paper itself or something from DeepMind about it, not a random Medium post
with a clickbaity headline.

